

Sweet treat innovation - sophiaathena379
http://www.cnet.com/news/done-drinking-your-kfc-coffee-eat-the-cup/

======
sophiaathena379
"a coffee cup that's fashioned out of a cookie wrapped in edible sugar paper
and fortified with a layer of heat-resistant white chocolate that helps keep
the cookie crispy and your coffee hot. " It's just amazing what human can
invent ...

